# 내가 직접 테스트하진 않을랍니다



## 82riceballs

Hi guys,

I was watching a video from the Ellen Show with Korean subtitles and came across this:
내가 직접 테스트하진 않을랍니다. (the link starts right from this part)

Naver 국어사전 says that 랍니다 is simply the shorted form of (이)라고합니다 but that doesn't seem like the case here...

What does this 을랍니다 mean? Is it a typo?

Also is it OK to use 나/내 (the informal versions of "I") with ㅂ니다 form?

Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## Kross

82riceballs said:


> Naver 국어사전 says that 랍니다 is simply the shorted form of (이)라고합니다 but that doesn't seem like the case here...


 I think this is good explanation for your question. ~ 않을 라고합니다 is the lengthy form of ~ 않을랍니다 that the dictionary says can be used when you want to say something in a very kind and friendly fashion.



82riceballs said:


> Also is it OK to use 나/내 (the informal versions of "I") with ㅂ니다 form?


 Even if the show host is saying in English, "I am not going to demonstrate it," I don' think 내 for I is a good choice. Because the sentence is targeted to audiences and viewers, as it is, that sounds a bit rude. So 제가 is the correct translation here, I think.


----------



## 82riceballs

Thanks Kross!!

But why is it 제가 직접 테스트하진 않을 라고 합니다? 
Why not just 제가 직접 테스트하진 않을 겁니다?

To an English speaker like myself, the first sentence sounds more like, "It is said that I'm not going to test this myself."


----------



## Kross

82riceballs said:


> But why is it 제가 직접 테스트하진 않을 라고 합니다?
> Why not just 제가 직접 테스트하진 않을 겁니다?


 I feel the same. Because these two sentences are totally interchangeable in this case, I think it is just a matter of style, how to choose to speak with a slight difference of nuance. As the dictionary points out, ~라고 합니다 gives a more objective feeling than ~ 겁니다 does. I am not sure why the person who did the subtitle work translated the line this way. I guess it just reflects the way he/she usually speaks Korean.


----------



## dhchong

않을랍니다(dialect) -> 않으렵니다.(standard Korean)
않으려고 합니다.( In this case '합니다' is used to express the speaker's willingness to do so.)


----------



## 82riceballs

^ ahhh everything is clear now!!!


----------

